# Black Bean Recipe My Toddler Will Eat?? What Works For You?? And Is Tastey



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I have some beans soaking and need a recipe that my toddler will love.....any ideas??


----------



## woodchick (Jan 5, 2007)

My little girl (23 months) loves black beans mixed with sweet corn and salsa. She eats it by the fist full!


----------



## jencen (Nov 29, 2007)

I think black beans are my son's favorite food. I make them by sauteeing onions until they are a nice carmelized dark amber color , throw in some garlic, and add the beans. I let them cook on the stove top for a little over an hour---they come out so tender and flavorful. For ds, I add some brown rice, avocado, and a little plain yogurt, sometimes mild salsa, sometimes not. He goes crazy for this, rocks back and forth and grunts while eating it.







: I do too, for that matter


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

My DD loves black beans just plain.

You could also do refried beans, or a dip -- mash the beans, add whatever spices you think would fly (garlic, cumin, salt, pepper, chili powder, etc.) and some sour cream. Make homemade corn chips or dip veggies or crackers in it.

Or black bean soup?


----------



## alysmommy2004 (Jun 23, 2006)

My LOs love black beans! DS will eat them plain if I let him. DD's favorite is soup. I don't know if you'd have time to make it today. After soaking I cook the beans with a box of veggie stock and some cumin and a little chili powder. After 45mins (maybe a little longer) I puree about half of the beans and then toss in about a cup of salsa (sorry, I don't have actual measurements, I eyeball most everything) some red onion, cilantro, a little lime juice.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

truly, truly addictive!!! Substitute black beans for kidneys...

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Addicti...os/Detail.aspx


----------



## maplesugar (May 24, 2005)

Funny, I just now googled recipies for black bean patties. Basically mix the bean with spices, onions, bread crumbs, and egg, then form into patties and fry. We are going to have them with rice and avacado tonight, perhaps with some cheese melted on top.


----------



## Chicky2 (May 29, 2002)

maplesugar, I was gonna make those sometime this week!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

When my kids were toddlers, they liked beans plain- anything too spicy and they wouldn't touch it. They make great finger food!

I'd suggest leaving some beans plain even if you use most of them in another recipe for the whole family, in case the little one doesn't like the recipe.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My 14 month old twins are way into spicy. I just saute some onions, garlic, sweet peppers, and spinach, and then add the beans (already cooked, with a bit of their broth) and some cumin, cayenne pepper, a chile, paprika, and a bit of cumin and turmeric. I give it to them with cheddar and sliced tomatoes, and flour tortillas. They usually go for the beans before any of the other stuff.

My DD1 (3 1/2) won't touch the stuff, though. She eats the tortillas, tomatoes, and cheese, but she won't even let me put the beans on her plate.


----------



## NatureMama3 (Feb 25, 2004)

black beans cooked with plenty of onion, garlic, cumin and salt. they're a great base for anything and have a nice savory flavor.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

WOW!! Thanks everyone for all the quick replies. I am gonna show dh the list and see what he would like too. Thanks!!


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think that you'll have to try very hard. I have to keep my 17 month old baby out of the kitchen when I cook beans, until they're done. If he sees them he *has to eat them immediately* regardless of spices or preparation. He devoured some chicken enchilada black bean soup that I made, even though it was a bit spicy for the 10 year old









Just for the record, here is what I did to make the soup:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=875117


----------



## spectrum42 (Dec 19, 2006)

My daughter won't eat the beans if she can see them. I've had the best luck by making a bean spread to put on toast. We also put some black bean chili in the blender one night and used it as a sauce over noodles.


----------



## griffin2004 (Sep 25, 2003)

I recently made quinoa with unsweetened pineapple juice instead of water. Threw in a can of drained black beans after the quinoa was ready. Scrummy, scrummy, scrummy!


----------



## Pancakes (Jan 22, 2008)

Black beans
Cubed Mango
Fresh cilantro

Serve at room temp

That's my favorite.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My ds is 21mo and loves bean when I make them for burritos or dips. He likes cumin, garlic, etc. I made sweet potato, black bean enchiladas and he loved the filling (I think it had spinach in it too). He's far more adventurous than dd who won't eat hardly anything.


----------



## BeingMe (Oct 25, 2006)

I have a quick question..........

When you cook the beans with the mango and cilanthro, or just with one or two items are you supposed to add water or any liquid? And what temperature to cook them at? I really am a bean newbie.


----------

